# Fyi (Handgun info)



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.homegunsafety.com/index.html

is this site of use to anybody?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Fyi*

If I have any questions about what gun to purchase, I sure as hell am not going to pay $40 to get advice...

(and moved to training rather than after hours)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not for cops...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Fyi*



Crvtte65 said:


> If I have any questions about what gun to purchase, I sure as hell am not going to pay $40 to get advice...
> 
> (and moved to training rather than after hours)


Yah that is funny.


----------

